# Usage Terminal



## Marcorel (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorsque j'importe un dossier Unix je le décompresse via Terminal. je n'arrive pas ensuite à l'installer avec les commandes classiques. Je fais  "cd"+ dossier décompressé. Réponse : "no such files or directory" ou encore "Command not found" . Est-ce un problème de configuration de Terminal ? ou de shell ?
Par ailleurs j'ai importer KDE via Fink commander. Il fonctionne très bien mais Il est en anglais! Comment l'obtenir en français ?
Merci d'avance pour toutes les solutions


----------



## mob (30 Septembre 2004)

tu peux donner l'exemple précis pour lequel cela fait no such file or directory (les commandes depuis le tar jusqu'au cd ) peut etre ca sera plus clair pour répondre

pour le kde peut etre (ce n'est pas du tout sur) que celui ci cherche la locale dans le systeme cela peut etre dans la variable bash $LOCALE
pour le specifier tu peux rajouter dans ton .bashrc la ligne
export LOCALE=fr_FR

et nous tenir au courant


----------



## Marcorel (30 Septembre 2004)

Bien! Prenons un exemple avec xscrabble_fr.tgz. Je télécharge le paquet puis je le décompresse avec terminal par "sudo tar -xzvf". J'obtiens un dossier décompacté dans user. pour l'installer le procédé est de passer successivement les commandes "cd + dossier décompacté" pûis "./configure" puis "make install". Mais je ne franchis pas la 1ère commande "cd + dossier décompacté et c'est là où j'ai la réponse "no such files or directory". 
J'ai pris cet exemple mais cela se produit avec n'importe quelle importation Unix 
Merci de t'interésser à mon cas, car je débute sur l'open source A bientôt


----------



## mob (30 Septembre 2004)

je crois pas que ca changera totalement ton souci mais prkoi faire un sudo ? t'as pas besoin des privileges root ici

les ./configure et make sont fait normalement avec l'utilsiateur

le root n'est necessaire que pour le make install


----------



## olof (1 Octobre 2004)

Et es-tu sur que tu tapes vraiment le nom de fichier EXACT ???

T'as essayé de taper les 2-3 premières lettres et après tu presse la touche <TAB> ???


----------



## Marcorel (1 Octobre 2004)

Je tape d'autant plus le nom exact que je suis la procédure de "Avosmac" (Hors série N°11) en glissant après "cd" le fichier décompressé qui se trouve dans "users". J'ai encore essayé ce matin et j'obtiens "Command not found".
S'agissant de l'exemple choisi "xscrabble_fr", j'ai essayé aussi de taper les instructions d'installation données pour le logiciel dans Textedit. Il y en a 4 dont la première est :"/usr/games/lib/scrabble/fr/ODS2". J'ai là encore le même type de réponse.
C'est un peu déprimant !


----------



## olof (1 Octobre 2004)

Marcorel a dit:
			
		

> Je tape d'autant plus le nom exact que je suis la procédure de "Avosmac" (Hors série N°11) en glissant après "cd" le fichier décompressé qui se trouve dans "users". J'ai encore essayé ce matin et j'obtiens "Command not found".



T'es sur qu'il se trouve dans Users ? Il devrait pas être dans Users/<ton_nom> ???

Si tu fais un :

ls

tu le vois ???


----------



## Marcorel (1 Octobre 2004)

Oui bien sur il est dans Users/<mon_nom et je le vois très bien. Si je l'ouvre il comprend 3 dossiers : app-defaults , dictools et lib.
Où faut-il que je fasse ls, dans terminal ?


----------



## olof (1 Octobre 2004)

Oui, dans le terminal. Là-même où tu essayes de faire ton 'cd'.


----------



## tatouille (1 Octobre 2004)

open terminal

(j'ai téléchargé mon dossier sur mon bureau ) mytargz.tgz

je le vois   

--------------------------------------------------------------
Welcome to the jolie terminal !

--------------------------------------------------------------
[monhost:~] myname% cd Desktop
[monhost:~/Desktop] myname% ls -la
[monhost:~/Desktop] myname% tar -zxf mytargz.tgz -C .
[monhost:~/Desktop] myname% cd mytargz


1 il est possible que l'archive et le dossier décompréssé ne possède pas le même nom
2 si tu décompresses en mode verbose tu vois bien ou est ton dossier décompressé


----------



## Marcorel (1 Octobre 2004)

Bon, j'en sais un peu plus sur Terminal et je crois que j'ai un problème avec la commande "cd"
J'ai passé la commande "ls" et je trouve bien mon dossier :"xscrabble_fr"

Par contre losque je fais "cd" j'ai tjs la même réponse "no such files or directory"


----------



## tatouille (1 Octobre 2004)

rehash

cd $home


----------



## Marcorel (1 Octobre 2004)

J'ai suivi le chemin indiqué par Tatouille. Le dossier décompressé arrive sur le bureau et quand le glisse après "cd" j'obtiens la ligne :
 [monhost:~/Desktop]/mytargz/myname$
Donc apparemment je suis bien dans le répertoire.
A ma connaissance (bien faible) il convient de faire ensuite "./configure" puis "make install" ?
Quand je fais "./configure j'obtiens à nouveau : "No such file or directory"
Merci de m'avoir fait franchir une étape et merci de m'aider à aller +loin.


----------



## mob (1 Octobre 2004)

t'as verifié ton disque a l'aide d'un utilitaire ? 

on sait jamais parce que ca a vraiment un comportement bizarre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Cher MARCOREL j'ai réussi a enregistrer KDE en français comme suit : j'ai effacé KDE en anglais, puis installé   "kde -i18n-french" et ensuite réinstallé "bundle-kde". J'ai maintenant un splendide KDE en français. Bien mieux qu'en anglais !
  Si tu veux me remercier, peux-tu m' indiquer une méthode simple pour télécharger des documents sur Terminal. Je ne parle pas seulement de fink, mais d'un document A sur un site B . De même, je cherche comment déterminer la  bonne adresse  de A à mentionner sur Terminal ;par exemple les   mises à niveau de fink 0.6.3.
                       Merci d'avance de ton aide . Pat 16


----------



## flakk (26 Octobre 2004)

pour DLer des fichiers à partir du terminal, y'a plusieurs méthodes..
les principales sont 
- FTP (qui contrairement ce que son nom laisse indiquer permet aussi de faire des dl en http même si c'est pas le but premier)
- curl qui permet aussi de faire plein de trucs.

leur utilisation est très simple...
$man curl et $man ftp pour la syntaxe exacte.

pour connaitre les URL, le plus simple est de le faire avec un navigateur web (ou un client ftp le cas échéant)


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (12 Novembre 2004)

wget aussi permet de télécharger depuis internet dans un terminal.


----------



## flakk (12 Novembre 2004)

sauf que wget n'est pas dans les utils de base de darwin... alors que ftp et curl si...


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (12 Novembre 2004)

flakk a dit:
			
		

> sauf que wget n'est pas dans les utils de base de darwin... alors que ftp et curl si...



Ah, fort bonne remarque, l'abus de fink est dangereux pour la validité de vos posts lol.


----------



## flakk (13 Novembre 2004)

aLittleWoodElfe a dit:
			
		

> Ah, fort bonne remarque, l'abus de fink est dangereux pour la validité de vos posts lol.


 ouais.. mais t'es tout pardonné... fink, c'est bon, mangez-en !


----------



## Puyb (29 Novembre 2004)

pat 16 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux me remercier, peux-tu m' indiquer une méthode simple pour télécharger des documents sur Terminal. Je ne parle pas seulement de fink, mais d'un document A sur un site B .



Si tes deux machine sont equipé de ssh (c le cas sous osx si tu active les session a distance dans partage), tu peux utiliser la commande scp

usage :
scp /mon/fichier/local user@machine:/emplacement/distant/
ou
scp user@machine:/mon/fichier/distant /emplacement/local/

de plus les transfert sont crypté en ssl (vice la paranoia ;-)

L'interret, c qu'il n'y a pas besoin de serveur supplementaire (je met ssh sur toutes mes machine (je pense que je v meme en installé un sur ma machien windows ;-) )

Sinon, comme client ftp en ligne de commande, je vous conseil l'excellent ncftp (dispo sur fink...



			
				pat 16 a dit:
			
		

> De même, je cherche comment déterminer la  bonne adresse  de A à mentionner sur Terminal ;par exemple les   mises à niveau de fink 0.6.3.


je suis pas sur de bien comprendre, tu veux decouvrir a distance l'ip de ta machine ?

si tu as un serveur dhcp, le plus simple c des consulter la liste des leases (si tu y as acces)

sinon, tu peux utiliser nmap pour scanner les ip active sur ton reseau :

exemple :
nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
pour scanner de 192.168.0.1 a 192.168.0.254

au moins tu saura quelles ip sont active (si tu n'en a pas trop sur ton lan ...)


----------



## .Steff (15 Mars 2006)

est ce que nmap et intégrer sous os X? Et surtout est ce que ca marche par airport?
En fait j'essaye de faire un : 
*nmap 192.168.0.4* 
ou encore:
*nmap -sP 192.168.0.4* 
pour scanner les ports de mon pc et ca me dit :
*-bash: nmap: command not found*

quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner? Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2006)

Pour nmap, utiliser DarwinPorts ou Fink.


----------

